# what are my rights? what can I do?



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey guys I need some opinions or if any has been in my shoes, the story goes:

I rescued a 8 year old grulla appy mare. I found out my parents bought a house and we where moving. This house came with no land for horses so I had to look for a place to move my 6 horses and 4 boarding horses. I began to panic as finding a place was hard! So I listed my two happy mares that where wild broodies at 700.00.

A lady came out and showed much interest in my one mare. She came out 3 times. Now this mare is a grulla great build and threw a leopard colt(she was bred when I got her). With any horse I ever sold I always tell them that I get the first option buy back at purchase price. Now this mare was only halter broke. She agreed to this in person and via texts and emails.

She emailed me once in 3 month period letting me know she had her feet done and has had a saddle on her back! Great I was happy for both of them! I had 3 trainers tell me ship her out and I knew in my heart she just needed time, and someone be patient. At the time I had 4 other wild mares to train and I was working with them by who be the easiest and quickest. This mare was untouchable for the longest time. 

Well a lady I know texts me asking if I was selling my horse. By than I have moved and did not sell the other. I find out spook in for sale. I sold her to the lady for only 175.00!!! She was asking 1500.00 and only owned her for 3 months emailed her at first a little hot headed and upset saying that she broke our agreement and that she never contacted me first. I stated to her I'm glade she was a flip for you and that you are looking for a profit.

She responded back to her dismay that spook was too small for her fiancé. Funny she never mentioned to me she be his horse, that she was project horse for her. That she would have a forever home. Bull! Well she claimed to have email me 3 times asking me if I like to buy her back. I did not get any email.She said if I wanted her I would have to pay 1500.00, however her add said 1500.00 or best offer. So I emailed her 3 times stating our agreement has been broken. In my last email I said I would take legal action. And magically 2 hours later the add came off. I have not heard a thing from her since!

Now due to packing a barn and moving horses in a month's time on my fault I did not have a contract drawn up, and I am so mad at myself.However I do have texts and emails where I state I get fist option buy back. 

I believe our agreement was broken the moment she put her for sale.

What can I do? Is there anything? 

Also in her add she stated to me that she would not have her sit in a pasture ignored again. I never ignored her always had free choice hay or grass and water. I have witnesses and trainers tell me what they think. My boarders have witnessed me attempt to bond with her and work with her.

I have no clue where she is now. I hope she in a good home.

I would like her back as we agreed, however I am not getting any response. 

I did not want her to bounced around. I wanted to always know she is okay. I did not pay 800.00 for her, let her foal out dewrom her and pay to feed her for over a year to sell her for 175.00 and have someone flip her for money. I understand she needed work. However she ran in a heard of wild appalossas her whole life. With getting her in her last trimester and raising a colt I thought it be less stress to let her be and settle and finish her job as a mom.

Another thing is she listed the mare as proven color producer she threw a try leopard colt. I told her she not to be rebred, she had many foals and now she deserves to just be a horse! I'm afraid she maybe a baby machine now for her life which takes a lot out of a mare.

Any suggestions!? 

I'm currently thinking of lawyer however I have no info on where to serve her. I do know where she works.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

What, if anything, was put IN WRITING -- not "I always tell them......", but in actual writing, signed by both parties?


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

She owns the horse, she paid for her, she can sell her however she sees fit, hate to say. 
If you want to know and be able to affect the outcome of a horses life, you have to own it for its entire life- that's just how it is. 
Wish it had worked out better for you and her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

your post is so full of irrelevant info it is hard to read, try just sticking to the relevant facts. You moving and packing and what color the horses are meaningless.

If I understand, you sold a horse, lady paid you, you gave her the horse, now you see it advertised for much more and you are mad ? 
So called buy back or first right of refusal clauses are generally not legally enforceable even if you have a contract. Which you dont. 
You probably need to mind your own business you sold the horse it isnt yours anymore and you have no business trying to tell her what she can and cant do with it.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I know I have had horses before where the previous owner gets first rights buy back, those horses where never sold I held up my end. They passed away.

Its not the money I have an issue with at, its the agreement and the horse. I would of never let her go for that price if I knew this out come. I would of told her 700.00 firm this way there is no or little room for profit. 

Also in my area there is a law in which you protray to do something you must legally hold it up your end.

It may have irrevalent facts to you but those facts are ones I didn't want to leave out as I belive part of the story.

And there are many places and horses that comes with first option buy back, tones of rescues have them. 

I don't think I be so upset if 1. I was contacted, 2. It happened in a larger time frame. 3. I was not lied to about a forever home and this being her fiance horse or I would of wanted to meet him too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep she paid but she also had an agreement to follow through with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

You can view as she paid yes her horse, but you can also see my point where she first broke our agreement never contacting me and than secondly never giving me first rights at purchase price as we agreed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats just it you never had a legal agreement. Doent really matter what people do all the time. Those first right of refusal contracts are almost never legally enforceable. And like I said, you have no contract. 
Your question was "what are my rights"
You have none.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay thank you for your opinion, I apperciate it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Once you sell a horse, you don't have any authority over it anymore. Nor do you have any control over the person. Since there was nothing in writing, no signatures with a notarized contract, there isn't anything you can do. Sorry.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Your post was hard to read but I think I got the jist of it. It's a very sticky situation but since you didn't have her sign anything stating that you get first right of refusal or whatever it was there isn't much you can do. Sorry to say. I'd just buy her for whatever the lady is asking, that way you know she's safe in your home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I do have emails and texts, I heard people use emails and texts in court
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe small claims court? I'm not up to date on all the legal stuff but you could try taking her to small claims and present to them the emails both from you and her if you feel that's worth getting your horse back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is taking this to court even worth it though? By the time you pay lawyer fees, and take this person to court it'll cost you much more then then $1500 she is asking for the horse. If you want the mare back, spend the $1500 and get her back.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I would serve her myself and include court costs, by her taking the add off literally 2 hours after I email her for 3rd time stating she failed to follow through our agreement and that if we can not arrange something I will be looking into legal options,to me that's admitting to the agreement and by not responding or keeping the add up she avoiding the situation
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

But you don't have anything like a bill of sale signed by both you and her (that's what I understood from your OP) is just pay what she wants for her...otherwise,let it go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

She most likely won't sell to you at this point. Certainly buying the mare back is the best option, and the least expense and hassle for all. You take her to court-mare disappears and you may never know where she is. If you really care about the MARE, and not your hurt ego, you will have a friend buy her for you. Even IF something was signed, I doubt it was enforceable, and, even if she respected the "buyback" it does NOT have to be at the same price. Stop agonizing per this, and just get the mare back. Lesson learned.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Okay thank you guys for the opinions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You sold this horse; you do not have any say in what the new owner does with it. "Buy-back" contracts are very sketchy; there is a lot of controversy about contracts overriding ownership or not. Even with a contract, you would have a tough time getting the horse back.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Is taking this to court even worth it though? By the time you pay lawyer fees, and take this person to court it'll cost you much more then then $1500 she is asking for the horse. If you want the mare back, spend the $1500 and get her back.


 You typically don't have a lawyer in SC.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys

I see it from both views and maybe boils down to more of a moral issue for me. I know I would keep my end up with anyone, I always have, guilty mind gets the best of me.

Its the fact I am no longer to know where or how this girl is doing. I be live she was a quick flip. I wouldn't want any money back from the lady, just the horse.

As someone said just buy her back, I would in a heart beat! But as of right now I am on unemployment insurance for a broken ankle, only 10 more days to go and hopefully out of this cast. I don't want to run into a financial situation if I can't return to my full time job in two weeks. El only gives 50 percent of wages which hurts big time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

moderncowgirl said:


> I would serve her myself and include court costs, by her taking the add off literally 2 hours after I email her for 3rd time stating she failed to follow through our agreement and that if we can not arrange something I will be looking into legal options,to me that's admitting to the agreement and by not responding or keeping the add up she avoiding the situation
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What would happen if you lose? Then your still horse-less and you don't get her to pay for everything.

This may seem, rude. But you sold the horse for $150. You had her listed for $700. That's cheap. And on top of that, the horse is wild. You said the mare was un-touchable for a very long time. What's the point of getting her back? She is a wild broodmare. Did you have a certain connection with her? If it was that big of a connection, I would think that you would have put more training into her and that you wouldn't have gotten rid of her.

The lady puts 3 months of training into her and she is accepting a saddle and is able to be touched and groomed and a whole lot more. She put a lot of time into the mare. 

So, I'm asking, what is the point of all of this? Are you mad because the lady went back on her "verbal word" or do you seriously want the horse back?

I guess I just don't get it the point of all of this because the fact that your ticked off. She wasn't doing anything but sitting in a pasture at your place. Maybe she could find a loving home with someone that'll use her.

I may be making assumptions, but, still...?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

moderncowgirl said:


> I see it from both views and maybe boils down to more of a moral issue for me. I know I would keep my end up with anyone, I always have, guilty mind gets the best of me.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Part of being an adult is the fact that we have to accept people no matter how they are. I am the same as you, if I say I'm going to do something, I do it. But not everyone is like that. People are out to make a quick buck. People will run you over just to get themselves to the top of the pyramid. It's how the world works now. It's great that your like that, but unfortunately, barely anyone in this world is anymore.

We had the same thing happen to us. We sold a yearling, wanted first buyback rights if she ever sold him. She was my mom's friend. Their friendship ended, and the lady gave the horse to someone else. We never got him back. She even signed a contract stating that we had first option to get him back. But we never pursued it. He's in a good home. We know where he is, and we know he's taken care of. We didn't want another horse anyways and would have turned around and sold him again, so we cut our losses. 

Just goes to show that you have to REALLY look into who your selling to. And even then sometimes, you still get taken advantage of.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And-not to be mean, but now you say you don;t have the resources, physical or financial-to take her anyway? So what is the point? Yeah, we get it, you would keep your word. Many of us would, but that is not true of everyone. If you don't have the $$ to buy her back how do you plan on having the $$ to sue this lady? Makes no sense.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Actually the mare was from wild brood herd I was the first to halter her and lead her. I did some work with her. However in her last trimester of being pregnant I didn't want to add stress to her (I have taken an equine science diploma). A lot of these horses thhat where sold off, people lost. They brought them home hit them hard with wormer and starting feeding grain. Now these guys where never dewormed if you hit a horse hard with wormer and they are full of worms you risk the chance of killing a ball of worms (this case ascarids) and causing colic. 

Best thing I thought for the mares I got was to take it slow. I kept them in stalls for the first two weeks, did some work and spent time with them. I than turned them out to pasture to foal and raise their kids. While they where doing that I spent time with them out there. Just walking around them feeding treats touching when I can. Once I weaned colts off, I gave them some time to gain weight and relax. Than slowly started working with them again.

I am just explaining this to you so you know I really didn't just thow them in a pasture and ignor them.

There is an emotional attatchment yes, I was the first humane to interact with them. I spent time caring for them and their babies. 

As I stated I don't want money, I want the horse. If she respond to my emails and let us work something out as her add did say asking I happy to do that, but I am not getting any coorperation.

Yes I do understand that she put time into her, that is why I am willing to work something out. 

I am not just whinning, I feel strongly that I should of been notified as agreed and go from there, however I was not, she has my cell and home number along with email.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

and she may choose not to deal with you, which is why I suggested you get a friend to get the deal done on your behalf without the seller knowing the horse is going back to you. Sometimes you have to play the game.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Frankbeans thank you, I have a breeder I know email her the other day and no response, I also had my bf(she doesn't know him) email her. See if we hear anything.

Thanks guys I apperciate your opinions. 
I have talked to other people in the industry in my area and they feel different.

I just thought get some more opinions on what others think.

It's all a point of view and was more so hoping someone in my shoes would be able share their story. 

Thank you again for your opinions
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

What are your rights? 

You have none. You have no contract. (while texts and emails can be used to support a contract, I don't think you'd get far with those as your only communication). And the "first right of refusal clause" is widely unenforcable even in the best of written contracts.

You sell a horse to someone, you lose ALL say in it.

Now in small claims court, you could possibly sue her for damages, if you can prove that you have somehow suffered damages. But small claims court only awards a monetary amount. They won't give the mare back to you. And you would have to prove that you're owed damages and this person needs to "make you whole" , and it doesn't sound like there is any way you could do that.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Tapperjockey said:


> What are your rights?
> 
> You have none. You have no contract. (while texts and emails can be used to support a contract, I don't think you'd get far with those as your only communication). And the "first right of refusal clause" is widely unenforcable even in the best of written contracts.
> 
> ...


This. End of story. Game over.

I'd never buy a horse from anyone who insisted on any contract or conditions. In this market, there's far too many good horses to deal with nutcase sellers.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

Tapperjockey said:


> What are your rights?
> 
> You have none. You have no contract. (while texts and emails can be used to support a contract, I don't think you'd get far with those as your only communication). And the "first right of refusal clause" is widely unenforcable even in the best of written contracts.
> 
> ...


And another point worth mentioning is that even if you did manage to go to court.. she did offer to let you purchase the horse for the 1500.00... which could be brought up as her offering you the first right of refusal. 

FROR doesn't mean you get to buy the horse back for what you sold it for. It means that when someone sells the horse, they let you know it's available and at what price. If you refuse to pay the 1500.00 for the horse, then even with that, if she had a full price offer, she'd still be free to sell it to the person offering her the 1500.00.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Nut case sellers it maybe but I would like to know I rescued a horse and she is in a good home, that was the whole part of me rescuing her. 

Some are against rescuing and that's fine. But I and as well as others have opions and beliefs and I will never give up my opions, beliefs and morals due to someone actions or opions.

Update, I do have legal standings met with a lawyer twice, papers are drawing up right now and she will be served.

Laws are different around the world. I'm nnot in the equine business to make a dollar (I have a full time job that does that I also run a rescue and boarding) I am in for my passion and if I can make help in a small way. 

Rescue horse or not, amazing bloodline or backyard foal I belive each one has a chance and don't think it should suffer as a result of humans actions. 

And with dealing with a "nutcase" seller you you would know the circumstances of the sale and therefor based on what you choose may decided not to buy, that's okay no problem. But those who do agree to terms of sale should be bind to that sale. There is agreements with everything now a days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

moderncowgirl said:


> Nut case sellers it maybe but I would like to know I rescued a horse and she is in a good home, that was the whole part of me rescuing her.
> 
> Some are against rescuing and that's fine. But I and as well as others have opions and beliefs and I will never give up my opions, beliefs and morals due to someone actions or opions.
> 
> ...



But you were offered the first right of refusal. Try reading every word.. not only what you like. 

FROR means she offered you the horse prior to selling it to anyone else. She did offer it to you (by your own admission) for 1500.00. 

Just because you don't feel the horse with training is now worth 1500.00, doesn't mean it isn't, or that she should give you the mare back after putting that much training into it. She offered you the horse. If you want the horse, pony up the 1500.00. If you want the horse for the 150.00 she paid.. then maybe you need to reimburse her for the care and training for the time she had the horse (say 500.00/mo.. x how many months she has had her).


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

The horse was just a halter broke, unregistered brood mare when you sold her. Just going by the current horse market, IMO you were overpaid. 

You want to talk about how you wanted to give them time for this and that, but what that boils down to me is that you either wound up with to many and wanted to thin your herd, or just simply didn't bother to do anything with her and was way more concerned with her foal. 

Either way, the only qualities she had when you sold her is that she could be led. If you have so much emotional attachment to her, then why didn't you put in some work when you decided to sell her? That would have given you way more options as a seller. 

I think that you sold her for nothing because that was her value to you. Now that someone has actually put some time, money and energy into her, you see what a great horse she could be. Now all of a sudden, you want her back. 

You never even gave her a chance, IMO. 

That horse will be long gone before you ever even darken the courthouse doors, if she isn't already.


----------



## muumi (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread bums me out... so I'm just going to comment. I'm sorry if I'm out of line.

OP: I don't know why we are assuming the buyer is a 'bad person' here. She put money and time into the horse, it is now much more valuable than before... For the sake of the mare, I would let her sell it to a good home, where even more money and time would be put into her. It seems like good things could happen for this mare. You should be happy that a rescued, wild, useless mare is now worth $1500!! 

Just because the buyer, and not you, put money and time into getting the horse to this standard, doesn't make her a villain! And if she makes a profit from the sale (which I doubt, knowing what the training/keeping costs probably added up to, especially since this was a horse that was only halter broke) good on her! She deserves it.

Why was the horse sold to her for $175 when you said the selling price was $700 anyway? (I think these were the amounts, I don't feel up to digging through this thread again...)


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I posted this for opions of others in different areas, and I thank you guys for that. 

The opinions I get on here are far different than the ones I have been getting around here and from the lawyer I have. 

I never assumed the purchaser was a bad person. Hense why I lowered the price. What I do not like and she failed to meet was agreement and the promises of a forever home. 

I value you this horses very much. I'm not going to try and defend my feelings I feel what I feel and belive that I do have rights here.

In my area the laws do allow me, as she proved we had an agreement by so called trying to contact me, if she has proof great! But I have no record and I searched through my emails and junk mail.

Now with that that all being said I am following through. Terms of a sale are terms of a sale, you follow them when you adopt a dog, when you get a phone, when you get cable.

Thanks for the opinions and well I don't think the topic needs to go on. I made my choice.

Thank you guys
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessmaylilah (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortuantely what everyone is saying is correct - without a contract (and probably even with one) you have no claim to the horse.
Years ago we free leased a horse out for the first time to an acquantaince who we thought we knew fairly well, because of this prior relationship nothing was signed. A few months later our so-called 'friend' sold the horse for nearly $2000. When I found out I rang them, but my calls, emails etc were never answered and I never did find out who the horse had been sold to, only that it was out of the area completely. I have seen this woman since at events and she refuses to even acknowledge having had the horse, and unfortunately with nothing signed there's nothing we can do despite him literally having been stolen. 
We did approach a lawyer about it, not intending to follow it up as we were not willing to pay court costs for what was in the scheme of things an inexpensive horse, but rather to be able to hopefully approach the woman with what we could potentially take to court and scare her into telling us where the horse was. At the time the lawyer said that the only thing that could be done was that if the horse was found and proven to be the same horse that we had via microchipping details, then he could be returned to us but without proof no charges would be filed. (Emails and texts etc were not considered proof, we needed a signed document or receipt which we did not have)

We did eventually see this horse again years later at an event, in the beginners ring a disabled teenager was being taken in the lead in on him. After seeing him happy and clearly making someone else happy, we never did pursue it to get him back as we probably could have (He was microchipped and clearly branded/DNA typed & registered as an ex race horse).

I guess the lesson here is don't do anything without a contract, but also to think of the horse before yourself - if your mare is happy and looked after then leave it be. You couldn't keep her in the first place just like we had to lease out our old horse, and you made that decision so now you have to live with it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

moderncowgirl said:


> What can I do? Is there anything?


Sorry - nothing you can do. We've discussed this many times before.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So OP, you're willing to pay an attorney _more_ than the horse is worth to pursue this? Is that correct? That tells me this isn't about the horse, it's about your ego and thinking somehow you should be in control of the animal forever.

I find it amusing that* you* couldn't or wouldn't give this horse a forever home, but somehow expect that someone else should be bound by something you wouldn't do yourself.

Oh and as far as 'rescuing' and giving yourself sainthood because of it, if you _bought_ any of these animals you didn't 'rescue' them. They were financial transactions, plain and simple.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

See people like the OP is why I will never get a horse from a rescue. EVER.

Let them get on the truck to Mexico instead, rather than dealing with a nutjob.

OP, go waste your money on a lawyer. It just proves my point.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

mildot said:


> See people like the OP is why I will never get a horse from a rescue. EVER.
> 
> Let them get on the truck to Mexico instead, rather than dealing with a nutjob.
> 
> OP, go waste your money on a lawyer. It just proves my point.


There is a reason that Bill Engvall has a comedy routine  It's because so many people provide him with such great material lol


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

moderncowgirl said:


> Nut case sellers it maybe but I would like to know I rescued a horse and she is in a good home, that was the whole part of me rescuing her.
> 
> Some are against rescuing and that's fine. But I and as well as others have opions and beliefs and I will never give up my opions, beliefs and morals due to someone actions or opions.
> 
> ...


Never stand up in court... no matter what state no matter what your lawyer says. Would sure like to know his name but I really doubt you have one so no since in asking. Contracts do not hold up! Not even a rescue contract... you can not sell something and retain rights to it. 

This coming from a friend of mine when I asked him about it. Retired Judge Jack Wilds


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

WickedNag said:


> Never stand up in court... no matter what state no matter what your lawyer says. Would sure like to know his name but I really doubt you have one so no since in asking. Contracts do not hold up! Not even a rescue contract... you can not sell something and retain rights to it.
> 
> This coming from a friend of mine when I asked him about it. Retired Judge Jack Wilds


Not to mention the fact, that by offering her the horse (for 1500.00) the contract was followed.. 

but why bother with that little tidbit lol


----------



## hoopla (Jan 29, 2012)

You sold it. She owns it. You had no contract provision that would stand in a court for any special terms for the future.

You've blown it. You may have had a chance of having a more amicable settlement but frankly I'm not surprised she's ignoring you with your opening gambit to her being a comment about her flipping the mare for a profit.

Sounds to me like this is just about the money though and you're miffed that she got more than you did when you sold it to her. 

IF you're really concerned for the mare and REALLY do want to know where she ended up then you need to change your attitude and I'd suggest be prepared to apologise to her for that and tell her that's all you want to know. 

You say you're not in a position to buy the horse back anyway and all a court would do IF you had a contract is enforce that option.

You never get to buy them back for what you sold them for. At the end of the day the person you sold to has kept and fed and trained the horse during the intervening period. 

You say you're concerned about where the horse ended up... well to be absolutely frank you sold it for less than meat money at least she's now a more viable prospect to retain for a riding horse if she's been purchased for $1500.

Be thankful for that and move on. Lesson learned.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

If you do not have a written contract saying she has to sell the horse back to you at purchase price you do not have a leg to stand on. Your lawyer is taking advantage of you and taking your money on top of it. It is a matter of he said she said. Written agreements are hard enough to take to court and win. A verbal contract is just that verbal. Even you have said you don't have the money to buy her back, you are just feeling sorry for yourself.
You are a sore loser. You sold the horse without a written contract now want the horse back because the new owner spent time and money to make her a better horse. You will probably want to resell her again for a higher price, sounds like you do not have the time or room for this horse. , after all you already sold her once. 
Hope your lawyer is not charging you too much. If he/she is an actual lawyer he/she knows this case will never see the inside of a courtroom. Probably charging you to send her a threat letter telling her she has to give horse back. Won't happen and the lady doesn't have to sell you the horse back now or in the future no matter what threats are sent by your lawyer.
Give it up and go spend time with your other horse, quit hassling this lady


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

This is why I was so flustered when looking for a project horse, I feel like- you buy a horse and that horse is yours, if you choose to put time, effort and training into that horse and sell it for a profit there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. Not every horse that is sold is going to it's 'forever home', but if you want to find a horse to 'flip' / take on as a profit it's as if you have to lie because of owners like the OP who would like you to keep them forever and ever, additionally- if I were to buy a horse for cheap, but so much time into that horse so they were rideable, etc. there is absolutely no way I would give the previous owner buy back guarantee _at sale price._ If the previous owner would like to pay the asking price, or make an offer on the asking price, it would be a totally different story, but the horse would no longer be worth the price at which it had been purchased.


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

alexischristina said:


> This is why I was so flustered when looking for a project horse, I feel like- you buy a horse and that horse is yours, if you choose to put time, effort and training into that horse and sell it for a profit there is absolutely nothing wrong with it. Not every horse that is sold is going to it's 'forever home', but if you want to find a horse to 'flip' / take on as a profit it's as if you have to lie because of owners like the OP who would like you to keep them forever and ever, additionally- if I were to buy a horse for cheap, but so much time into that horse so they were rideable, etc. there is absolutely no way I would give the previous owner buy back guarantee _at sale price._ If the previous owner would like to pay the asking price, or make an offer on the asking price, it would be a totally different story, but the horse would no longer be worth the price at which it had been purchased.


I totally agree!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> Not every horse that is sold is going to it's 'forever home', but if you want to find a horse to 'flip' / take on as a profit it's as if you have to lie because of owners like the OP who would like you to keep them forever and ever


This

The horse world is full of nutjobs and freaks like you describe.


----------

